
Russian hackers stole NSA tools using Kaspersky antivirus - Canada
http://thehill.com/policy/cybersecurity/354068-russian-hackers-stole-nsa-hacking-tools-using-kaspersky-antivirus-report
======
pukipumbam
Is it bad thing ? Why would I want nsa to spy me ??

~~~
Canada
I find it unsurprising that once again AV software itself has been exploited.
AV is by nature complex and highly privileged. AV has been regarded by many in
the security community as a net negative.

In this case it's unclear whether the software was running on an endpoint or
if it was some kind of middle box. It would be interesting to see technical
details. It seems the politics here is to spin it as some bad Russian
software, but I'm not sure other vendors are any safer.

